# Best air rifle hunting pellet



## Tholzel (Jul 22, 2005)

Although I have always been a big fan of the Beeman 
Crow Magnum "hollow head" pellet for hunting varmint furbearers, I have just tested a new pellet--the "Predator" that seems to out-class the justly famous Crow Magnum. The Predator is both lighter (16 grns vs 18.2) than the Crow magnum, AND has a better ballistic coefficient (due to its plastic fairing). The Predator opens up nicely in Irvory soap bar flesh simulators to increase its caliber, thus creating a fatter wound channel. The entire ballistic test can be seen at: http://www.velocitypress.com/pages/predator.php .


----------

